# External USB keyboard/mouse lags

## T-O7

Hi,

Recently I bought a usb keyboard and mouse for my laptop to use at home.  They both seem to work fine until I leave the computer idle for a while.  After that, the usb keyboard and mouse will be laggy.  The keyboard and touchpad on the laptop, though, would still be perfectly okay.  I'm not sure if it's a kernel problem or what, does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks.

----------

## Skymotz

Hi!

Have you tried them on another computer? I once had a dvb-t reciever which locked up usb because my usb did not give enough power to it, also after some time, not at pluggin in.

----------

## T-O7

Hi,

No, I haven't tried them on another computer.  My laptop's on dual boot with Windows, and there's never any lag on Windows.  I do have both the keyboard and mouse connected to a 4-port usb hub, i hope that's not the reason it starts to lag after some time...

----------

## T-O7

*bump

----------

## T-O7

After unplugging the usb hub and connecting the keyboard and mouse directly to the laptop, neither of them seem to lag anymore (even after idling for a while).  So I guess it's an issue with the usb hub.  But still, when connected to the hub, the keyboard and mouse don't lag initially in linux, and *never* lag in windows.....so i'm hoping there's a better fix than to not use my hub.

----------

